
Ask HN: Why is Microsoft *too* careful with the accounts and passwords? - behnamoh
MS keeps logging me out of devices&#x2F;apps&#x2F;browsers after a very short while. Logging in then requires passing some security gates: sometimes it asks to use the MS Authenticator but before entering the code on the app, there appears an error that the code was not successfully sent to the app. Sometimes it asks to send a secure code to another email (e.g. Gmail) to verify the login to Outlook account was valid, but then it keeps asking to change the password for the Outlook account over and over again. I&#x27;ve never had these sorts of issues with Gmail and other G-Suites, but apparently MS doesn&#x27;t know how to handle account logins properly. Right now, I&#x27;m logged out of my Office 365 again. The same thing happened to me yesterday.
======
smt88
I've never heard of this behavior, nor has it happened to me.

It sounds like you've triggered something in Microsoft's automated anti-
intrusion system, and it's suspicious of either your behavior or all of your
account's activity.

Sometimes customer service can remove these flags (I know American Express
can, at least). It may be worth asking them to do that.

